# Green to climbing



## Homelyhusky (Feb 1, 2006)

I've done rock climbing and some pole climbing for a cable tv company and at 49 I want to start climbing trees. I heat with wood and have been sawing for 35 years, got 6 saws. Probably the wrong thing to do, but I've been lookin on ebay for spikes and belts. I need some advise from some of you seasoned climbers. The info is probably here in other threads but if you could humer me and give me some advise. There's alot of ads for spikes that say their for poles and trees but I know that's not true. I think the actual spike is a different angle? Give me some help.


----------



## Redbull (Feb 1, 2006)

Okay, where to start? What do you plan to climb and why? What are your intentions? Climbing for fun, starting a business? A few more details will help us send you in the right direction. Welcome to AS!


----------



## Homelyhusky (Feb 1, 2006)

Mainly maple some ash, oak, beech and cherry. Like I said, I heat with wood and want to offer some locals cheap tree removal and take the cordwood.

I've allways liked just climbing. Used to drive through the Adirondacks and stop every time I saw a rock wall and climb it.


----------



## Redbull (Feb 1, 2006)

How about learning to climb for fun first, learn the ropes per say. In the meantime, hook up with a local tree service and offer to take their wood off their hands. Most would be happy to give it to you. Removals can be tricky. I love climbing but I don't think I'd be doing removals for firewood. Not worth the risk involved, especially without the proper training.
But, if you are gung ho about doing this than you can pick up a pair of spikes on Ebay. Even better, buy new, that way you know what you are getting. I have to say though that I personally don't condone people just picking up a set of spikes and a saddle and starting to remove trees.
Do you have any specific questions?
If you like climbing so much, I would really recommend doing so on a recreational basis and there are a lot of recreational tree climbers who are more than willing to share what they know with new climbers. Good luck and be careful out there.


----------



## clearance (Feb 1, 2006)

Yes, spurs, strip & chunk massacre, I love it, good for you, log it, burn it, pave it. Spurs all the time, gaff it hack it ask me if I care ha,ha hey guys wait till people ask him "you wouldn't mind taking of a couple of branches for me" Put the spurs away? Right, I love it.


----------



## clearance (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry, got a little carried away, Brandon is the man to listen to.


----------



## Homelyhusky (Feb 1, 2006)

*I'm not sure I get your meaning.*

Well Clearance,

The trees are going to come down anyway. If they get put in a chipper or my wood furnace doesn't matter much.
Thank Brandon


----------



## clearance (Feb 1, 2006)

HH - I was just having fun with some of the arborists here. Pole spurs are way too short for treework. If you get used tree spurs make sure there is enough meat on them. I have climbed a few trees for wood but just to get a rope in cause of a bad lean. You have to get paid something for cutting down people trees, others here have good advice.


----------



## Diesel JD (Feb 1, 2006)

I think the main difference between pole spurs and tree spurs is the length. Pole gaffs are about 1 and 3/4 inches adn tree gaffs are 2 inches or longer. the angle...? It might be different but I don't know. I bought a used set of Brooks gaffs off of Ebay about 2 months back and i have had fun playing with them. Sounds like you know how to use them and probably how to climb on ropes too if you know rock climbing...you could buy teh tree climbers companion and since you know quite a bit about ropes adn climbing poles already it would probably make a lot of sense to you. Well have a good one the spurs are good tolearn with on dead poles or ones to be cut down anyway but few here will condone spiking trees just to climb them for fun or not intended to be removed.


----------



## kf_tree (Feb 2, 2006)

Homelyhusky

from my stand point, i can't understand why anyone here would help you. since your just going to be a guy with a pick up truck taking work away from legit and experianced tree svc. your whole business plan is about getting cheap fire wood.


----------



## Redbull (Feb 2, 2006)

Thats what I was thinking, I was just being nice. Seriously, if you want to climb, do so recreationally and let the legit tree services remove the trees and you take the wood off their hands. Its a win-win situation.


----------



## kf_tree (Feb 2, 2006)

2 days ago i was speaking with the excavator who will be putting in my new septic system. he was telling me that his son is a climber, then he told me the story about this big ash tree that he took down. all the other tree svc wanted around 8000.00 to remove it. well we put some cables on it and pulled some of it over, he gaffed himself in the leg and was on crutch's for a month, even on crutch's he went back and finished cutting up the tree. but he used the whole tree for fire wood.

that little story told me alot.........


----------



## clearance (Feb 2, 2006)

KF-the story tells me the hoe ops. kid is a good decent guy to finish it off. Also tells me greedy tree serv. 8K??????? They pulled it over with a hoe......8K???


----------



## clearance (Feb 2, 2006)

HH - go for it, the legit tree guys can chip your brush.


----------



## kf_tree (Feb 2, 2006)

clearance said:


> KF-the story tells me the hoe ops. kid is a good decent guy to finish it off. Also tells me greedy tree serv. 8K??????? They pulled it over with a hoe......8K???



your thought's and interpetation also tell me alot about about you.


----------



## clearance (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey, KF you told the story. Other than that thank you. Listen up HH, some removals are very complicated, scary shows that require great skill, some of them are easier than some would have you believe. Go out and have some fun, if they are all really so hard youll never be able to do it,not.


----------



## kf_tree (Feb 2, 2006)

clearance said:


> Hey, KF you told the story.



and didn't get the moral of that story...........too bad.


----------



## Homelyhusky (Feb 2, 2006)

*Green*

I'm new on this site and the last thing I wanted to do was start a war. Like Clint Eastwood said " A man's got to know his limitations". I don't plan on taking the tough jobs. I'll leave that to the guys with the experience. I think I just want to climb and get some heat while I'm doing it. Where I live, getting wood for free now-a- days just don't happen. If I can get some word of mouth from my friends, I'll do it. I'm not going to try to take down a hundred year old tree with branches stretching over roofs. Just want to cut my heating bills. Besides, I'm getting sick of my present job and might end up being legit compitition.


----------



## Fireaxman (Feb 2, 2006)

Don't let anybody run you off HH. You have a legitimate interest. The people on this site have a wealth of knowledge to share, and most of them share it willingly. In fact, many of them have gone to a great deal of trouble at no personal profit to keep me safe and help me improve. I'm here because I like to climb and I want to do what is right for people and trees. This is a good place to learn about all three corners of that triangle.


----------



## jmack (Feb 3, 2006)

*where*



Homelyhusky said:


> Mainly maple some ash, oak, beech and cherry. Like I said, I heat with wood and want to offer some locals cheap tree removal and take the cordwood.
> 
> I've allways liked just climbing. Used to drive through the Adirondacks and stop every time I saw a rock wall and climb it.


 where are you specfically not your street your town. jeez you want to climb where were you in the ice storm had a whole plush training faclity up in northcountry, firewood again where were u in the ice storm we could have set you up.firewood we'll check on, need town, climber training/apprentice where are you willing to go how far?j


----------



## jmack (Feb 3, 2006)

*war*



Homelyhusky said:


> I'm new on this site and the last thing I wanted to do was start a war. Like Clint Eastwood said " A man's got to know his limitations". I don't plan on taking the tough jobs. I'll leave that to the guys with the experience. I think I just want to climb and get some heat while I'm doing it. Where I live, getting wood for free now-a- days just don't happen. If I can get some word of mouth from my friends, I'll do it. I'm not going to try to take down a hundred year old tree with branches stretching over roofs. Just want to cut my heating bills. Besides, I'm getting sick of my present job and might end up being legit compitition.


hh relax! people are hearing what your saying. bring the pain, you will be in a rookie climber staus for 3yrs min. industry standards. why this trade? firewood? please where are you that its not available. roc jock,
leave it at home this a regulated profession. competition?? lets just take her down a notch eh sparky, do you have flex time at your job how will you practice? where is your nearest saw shop? do you have an arborist supply house in mind, rock jock gear wont work, it wont be easy and there is never any dishonor in not pusuring the profession, you like clint? ask yourself (not do you feel lucky we dont have luck in this industry only highly skilled precision professionals) why would one want to go to a second career in what should be the easier years of life and try making wood by hanging in the air on a half inch rope with the most dangerous handtool. ?


----------



## clearance (Feb 3, 2006)

Regulated Profession???? Who are you trying to kid Jmack? I have a recognized trade to work around power. Other than that any one can get certified by the ISA, including guys that have a hard time climbing out of bed, never mind trees. Means basically nothing in regards to removals. HH go have some fun, you don't have to ask anymore questions, just search this site for past posts.


----------



## balaban9331 (Feb 3, 2006)

hh,i agree with clearance.lot's of old posts with a wealth of knowledge.that's what i do.no one was born with their skills,all of us were taught by someone at some point in time or another.


----------



## jmack (Feb 4, 2006)

*osha*



clearance said:


> Regulated Profession???? Who are you trying to kid Jmack? I have a recognized trade to work around power. Other than that any one can get certified by the ISA, including guys that have a hard time climbing out of bed, never mind trees. Means basically nothing in regards to removals. HH go have some fun, you don't have to ask anymore questions, just search this site for past posts.


we got osha and they will regulate you, we couldnt get on utilities in the states without safety programs and examination of osha fines, no one is discouraging the guy but the whole will climb for firewood deal is weak once hh tells me where he is he will be buried in wood clearance you dont have to be proud of being a utility trimmer but dont take away from those who are


----------



## moss (Feb 4, 2006)

I'd like to propose that Clearance be given a new section on the board called "The Hot Seat" If it goes well enough we could turn it into a cable show maybe on the Outdoor Living Network. JMack, do you mind being the Ed McMahon style straight man? Can I have 10% of the profits? Thanks.

HH, the advice is all good. Pick up Jepson's Tree Climbing Companion, get yourself a saddle, helmet, biners and rope. Learn the "traditional" climbing system (DdRT, Blakes hitch etc.). No need to get fancy, start low and slow, learn how to be safe. Ask a lot of questions on the boards. See if you can connect with another climber, the learning is very slow on your own. Ultimately it's not going to be about firewood you can do that best from the ground. Once you get some climbing time under your belt you can think more about where you're headed with it. One step at a time.
-moss


----------



## clearance (Feb 4, 2006)

HH-"Traditional" is spurs and a tautline. All you need is spurs, saddle, steelcore and a rope + saw. Jmack, osha regulates everthing, can a construction laborer work in sandals? Osha does not control who can climb. What I mean is that anyone can climb, quit trying to make it mysterious. If anyone does any kind of treework and works hard doing the best they can they should be proud. Utility, res. climbers and groundsmen. Moss, I like the idea, I could do it and offend and entertain many.


----------



## jmack (Feb 5, 2006)

*thanks*



moss said:


> I'd like to propose that Clearance be given a new section on the board called "The Hot Seat" If it goes well enough we could turn it into a cable show maybe on the Outdoor Living Network. JMack, do you mind being the Ed McMahon style straight man? Can I have 10% of the profits? Thanks.
> 
> HH, the advice is all good. Pick up Jepson's Tree Climbing Companion, get yourself a saddle, helmet, biners and rope. Learn the "traditional" climbing system (DdRT, Blakes hitch etc.). No need to get fancy, start low and slow, learn how to be safe. Ask a lot of questions on the boards. See if you can connect with another climber, the learning is very slow on your own. Ultimately it's not going to be about firewood you can do that best from the ground. Once you get some climbing time under your belt you can think more about where you're headed with it. One step at a time.
> -moss


i agree this aint helping hh. clearance your a mystery, enough already, before i send mechanical trimmers up there to put you and your anybodys on the unemployment line.


----------



## ABOVE & BEYOND (Feb 8, 2006)

Can't we all just get along. I find it commical to see the different sides. however one side that no one has mentioned is the financial side. 

HH, I do not know what your intensions of your business are nor do I care and here is what I mean by that statement. If you are going to under take this business illegally - no insurance, certification, licenses, tax ID numbers etc you are taking a heck of a gamble with your personal assets. In the unlikely event that you damage someones property or a helper gets injured the legal fees will far exceed the cost of you buying 100 cords of wood at $200/cord. On the other hand, if you plan on doing this business legally you will have to preform a cost analysis. In sum, when you are done buying insurance, regerstering the business, paying licensing and certification fees, and equipement, you have to ask yourself..........ARE YOU MAKING MONEY.... in your case........are you saving on heating........

Just my two cents. Good luck with what you do.


----------



## clearance (Feb 8, 2006)

Above and Beyond that was very well said. Jmack-mechanical trimmers to put us out of work? Those rotary cutters on a machine work awesome but they leave stubs, tear the wood and so on.....like it matters, good one.


----------

